# Anyone have a vermeer 935?



## Wolfking42084 (Oct 19, 2008)

I would love to find someone who has this chipper and get as many pictures as they would provide. There is one for sale a couple of hours away and didn't want to make a wasted trip if I didn't like them. I want a chipper that will perform good, but have no use for chipping anything larger than 5". Weight is another concern. i would prefer not having to back something down a drive that i couldn't control. I am using a brush bandit 250 right now and while it will eat some wood, it is just too heavy for some work i do. Any other info is greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## Arbor-what? (Oct 22, 2008)

*Yep.*

I'm the arborist at an upstate New York college with many trees. The 935 is our only chipper, towed with a 96 F-350 one-ton dump. I'm not sure how old it is, it has about 600+ hours on it. I love it. It handles everyting I use it for- fine pruning to big removals. It may not handle as big wood as the bigger chippers, but that's what the firewood pile is for. Wood doesn't hang around here long, other employees take it home to burn. It is a gas engined, disc-type chipper with hydraulic feed wheels. It is a Wisconsin W4-1770 engine. The same engine is on our Vermeer 630 B Stump grinder. Napa carries parts too. Very well built machine. I like it so it has been discontinued. Vermeer makes the smaller size and the bigger size, but no longer the 935. 9=9"capacity(pushing it) 35=35HP engine. We put snowplow markers on the back end, where the flag holders are, to make it easier to see backing up. Very good machine, check out the specific machine itself though. Maintained? Abused? The normal deal. Happy Hunting!


----------



## TheKid (Oct 25, 2008)

We use the 935 with the Deutz diesel. I've also seen it with the Perkins diesel. Not sure about a gasser. The deutz is strong, but air cooled and you MUST blow out the radiator fins with compressed air and water often. We have blown 2 head gaskets due to neglecting this step. I can't post pix, cause i don't know how and don't have the time. good chipper. ours has about 800 hours and is a 1996 model, i think. I am from vermeer country and have family and friends who work there, so that is the only brand i'll ever buy. I hope this helps in some way.


----------



## Arbortec01 (Oct 29, 2008)

We use a Vermeer 935. Ours has a 50 HP Perkins Diesel, its a 2000, with auto feed II. It works great. The autofeed didn't seem to be working right when we bought it. It doesn't always stop the roller soon enough when it is getting bogged down. But ours will take 9 inch logs (minus big knots) no problem. It has about 1300 hours on it. We pull it behind a chevy one ton with a dump box, and if the box is full of chips someone usually has to spot me when I am backing up b/c you don't catch it in your side mirrors until you're already turned to sharp. But, you get used to it, its really not too hard to back up/handle. 
Don't quote me on this but I think our unit (with the perkins) weighs about 4000. Definitely make sure the electric brakes work on it. We didn't have ours set up when we first bought the chipper and we can fit about 2.5-3 tons of chips in our box, pulling that kind weight, we trashed the rotors on the front end of our one ton, and the way most one tons are designed, the rotor and wheel hub is all one assembly, so it was expensive to fix. Not too mention if you're driving in rain or snow you don't want that thing pushing on you when you stop.
I would reccomend the 935 to anyone who keeps wood 6 inches and bigger for the wood pile, its a workhorse. Keep the knives sharp, and make sure the sheer bar is set as close as possible to the knives and it will make really nice small chips- when we have a box full of the right stuff we usually come across someone on the block where we are working who wants the chips for their garden; which saves us time and money. 
What is the price set at?


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Oct 29, 2008)

$6500 but it has the 35hp wisconsin on it. I have a 42hp kubota diesel that i would fabricate to go on there and use the wisconsin for a log splitter i plan to build. 1600 hours i think. whats the opinion? thanks guys


----------



## Jester3775 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Vermeer 935 thoughts*

I have had a vermeer 935 with perkins diesel motor and I really like it. Like Arbortech01 said though, much bigger than 6" should go to wood pile. I have chipped bigger pcs. and it will do it but if that will be your rule, go bigger. I hate wasting firewood anyway so it works really well for me. IMHO I think the vermeer 935 is about the smallest chipper a real tree company should own. I have had minimum problems in the approx. 10 years I have owned it. Keep knives sharp ! (shear plate also)


----------



## Dorcha Wolf (Mar 30, 2018)

I work for an ecological restoration company in IL. We use our Vermeer 935 about 10 times a year. Does anyone ever have auto feed issues or having issues with material that is over 3"? Knives are new, but it just seems to be lacking power and bogging down. Anyone have similar issues?


----------



## Jester3775 (Mar 30, 2018)

My 935 laughs at 3" limbs so something is definitely wrong. One thing you might want to check if you haven't is your shear plate, almost as important as the knives. Adjusting gap properly is also important.


----------



## Dorcha Wolf (Mar 30, 2018)

Jester3775 said:


> My 935 laughs at 3" limbs so something is definitely wrong. One thing you might want to check if you haven't is your shear plate, almost as important as the knives. Adjusting gap properly is also important.





Jester3775 said:


> My 935 laughs at 3" limbs so something is definitely wrong. One thing you might want to check if you haven't is your shear plate, almost as important as the knives. Adjusting gap properly is also important.



10-4. I know how to adjust the gap. I will check the shear plate. Thanks for the input


----------



## Jester3775 (Mar 31, 2018)

Additional note on shear plate, you can flip it for 4 different edges. Be extremely careful to clean area the plate bolts to. I use the tongue jack to lift the feeder wheel up and out of the way. I then use a 3"grinder with a scotch brite pad. I then usually apply a little grease to help with rust. The plate is hardened and if you tighten down those big bolts from underneath with some "stuff" holding it up in the middle you could crack that somewhat expensive plate. Unfortunately I am talking from experience...


----------

